# a Fairy Coon Cat?



## TigerBirl (Dec 21, 2009)

My lovely mate just made up a fursona that involves fairy wings. Call me ignorant, but is this "accepted"?


----------



## quayza (Dec 21, 2009)

I belive it is but personaly would no go with anything with fairy wings. Thats just my descision, you can if you want.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 21, 2009)

Doesn't matter what's accepted; what matters is what you like.


----------



## quayza (Dec 21, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 21, 2009)

quayza said:


> What he said.



I'm biologically female.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 22, 2009)

Heh, My owner has butterfly wings... and people like him..



Ratte said:


> I'm biologically female.



...You don't want to be called he?


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm biologically female.



Sorry about that.  

What she said.


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 22, 2009)

This reminds me of these stuffed animals I had a few years ago. They were all cats with butterfly wings, and they all had different themes. The one I had was Marina, and she had greenish blue tints in her fur and a seashell necklace.

Sorry, not really helping there. XD I say go for it. Could be cute.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 22, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Heh, My owner has butterfly wings... and people like him..


Someone called?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 22, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Heh, My owner has butterfly wings... and people like him..
> 
> 
> 
> ...You don't want to be called he?



:roll:


----------

